# افضل برنامج للإلكترونيات (بيجرب الدائرة كإنك في معمل ) ! (ارجوا التثبيت)



## Omar Mekkawy (5 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*


*موضوعي اليوم هو:*


*افضل برنامج للإلكترونيات ! بيجرب الدوائر كإنك في معمل*​


*EDISON4*​


*أولاً فوائد البرنامج :*​


*1. **بيجرب الدوائر كإنك في معمل*


*2. **برنامج تعليمي للمبتد ئين*


*3. **انت بتحدد مكونات الدائرة و هو بيرسمها بالصفحة اليمنى كما بالشكل *


*




*


*4. *اذا حدث ماس كهربي يشغل انذار


معاه دوائرمتكاملة كتييييييييييييييييييييييييرة يتم فتح قاتمة Start ثم EDISON4​


و فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه فوائد كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة 


مساحته 6.61 MB​


لتحميل البرنامج اضغط على الرابط التالي 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=72XLD0PP


أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع تقييماً أو ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه "




اي استفسار سأرد عليه ان شاء الله ​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج .... ولكن هل تعتقد بان هذا البرنامج افضل من workbench ؟

انا لا اعتقد ذلك

تحياتي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

هذا البرنامج يحتوي على جهاز اوسيلسكوب 
يحتوي على مكونات دائرة 555
فيه مكونات كتييييييييييييييييييييييرة 

البرنامج يوجد معه برنامج آخر 

ادخل على قائمة Start ثم edison 4

في الصورة التالية 
هو دة البرنامج اللي انا مشاور عليه بالماوس





دي صورة البرنامج من الداخل


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أغسطس 2010)

لي سؤال، ربما يكون خارج عن الموضوع بعض الشيئ
وهو هل يمكن دمج محاكي المايكروكنترولر مع مثل هذه البرامج، بحيث يتم وضع المايكروكنترولر في الدائرة، ويقوم برنامج محاكاة المايكروكنترولر بتنفيذ برنامج المايكروكنترولر، وإعطاء النتائج لبرنامج محاكاة الدائرة الإلكترونية، لتتعامل مع المايكروكنترولر كأنه قطعة إلكترونية عادية؟
لا أعرف إن كان سؤالي واضحا، لو السؤال غير واضح ربما أستطيع صياغته مرة أخرى

لي سؤال آخر...
هل يمكن دمج برامج محاكاة الإلكترونيات مع برامج المحاكاة الأخرى مثل سيميولينك؟
الهدف النهائي الذي أطمح في الوصول إليه هو التحكم في نظام ميكانيكي، عبارة عن محرك كهربائي عليه حمل ميكانيكي، وأرغب في تمثيل النظام الميكانيكي كنموذج رياضي أو فيزيائي على السيميولينك، بينما التحكم عبارة عن دائرة إلكترونية أريد محاكاتها بأحد برامج محاكاة الإلكترونيات مثل edison أو workbench أو pspice أو غيرهم
فهل هذا ممكن؟؟


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

هل يمكنك اعادة السؤال بصيغة اخرى 
​


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أغسطس 2010)

هما سؤالان
الأول:
يالتأكيد هذا البرنامج وغيره من برامج محاكاة الإلكترونيات لديه قواعد بيانات للمكونات الإلكترونية. ومن خلال تحليل الدائرة يمكنه حساب مرور التيار ومستويات الجهد. كما أنه بالتأكيد لديه ال truth tables الخاصة بالمكونات الإلكترونية
وبالتالي، فلو أنني وضعت مثلا بوابة AND في الدائرة، فسيستطيع البرنامج معرفة الداخل لها، وعن طريق الtruth table يحدد الخارج منها
أما لو كانت القطعة الإلكترونية عبارة عن مايكروكنترولر، فلا يوجد truth table محدد لها، بل يعتمد ال truth table على البرنامج المكتوب في المايكروكنترولر
توجد برامج تحاكي أداء المايكروكنترولر
فهل يمكن أن يتم الاتصال بين برنامج محاكاة الإلكترونيات وبرنامج محاكاة المايكروكنترولر بحيث يرى برنامج الإلكترونيات هذا المايكروكنترولر كأنه قطعة إلكترونية عادية، ولكن الفارق أن الtruth table الخاص به ليس مسجلا عنده، وإنما يحصل عليه من برنامج محاكاة المايكروكنترولر
وبالتالي، يحسب برنامج الإلكترونيات الداخل للمايكروكنترولر، ويعطيه لبرنامج محاكاة المايكروكنترولر، وبالمثل يحسب برنامج محاكاة المايكروكنترولر الخارج من المايكروكنترولر ويعطيه لبرنامج محاكاة الإلكترونيات
هل يوجد شيء كهذا؟؟

السؤال الثاني
بالتأكيد الهدف النهائي لكثير من الدوائر الإلكترونية هو الاتصال بالعالم الخارجي. والعالم الخارجي عبارة عن نظم فيزيائية غالبا، ويمكن نمذجتها رياضيا، ومحاكاتها من خلال برامج مثل السيميولينك simulink ولكن برنامج السيميولينك له قدرة محدودة على محاكاة الإلكترونيات
فسؤالي هو، هل يمكن الربط بين برامج محاكاة الإلكترونيات وبين السيميولينك بحيث يتبادلون الدواخل والخوارج من أجل محاكاة نظام متكامل؟​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:


البرنامج الذي تريده يتم تصميمه بالفاجيوال باسيك أو برامج أخرى 

و انا ليس لدي خبرة كبيرة بالبرمجة

​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

الآن فهمت ما تريد 

تريد ان تربط بين برنامجين 

هذا يريد محترفين بالبرمجة​


----------



## اشرف الاجودي (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## المخترع الصغير (6 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ عمر خالد حامد اشكرك على هذا البرنامج لكن فيه مشكله في التحميل حيث ان هذا الرابط محجوب عندنا ياليت تحمله على سيرفر آخر.


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:​لا توجد مشكلة بالسيرفر 
و ليس مخفي


----------



## bebicha (6 أغسطس 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:شكرا على الموضوع القيم:77:
اريد برنامج isisمعالشرح في كيفية التثبيت وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## المخترع الصغير (6 أغسطس 2010)

> لا توجد مشكلة بالسيرفر
> و ليس مخفي




طبعا لا توجد مشكله بالسيرفر الا انه عندنا هنا بالسعوديه محجوب(ٍٍٍMega Upload).

حملت البرنامج من مصدر ثاني اشكرك مره اخره وياليت يكون هناك كراك او كيجن لهذا البرنامج.


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 



:83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود :83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:​


----------



## apu_basmala (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراث اخى


----------



## saud_uk (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في ايامك
من زمن وانا ابحث عن مثل هذه البرامج


----------



## أتراب (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الفكى الطيب (17 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم... برنامج جميل جدا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ayman.bishara (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع وجارى تجربته


----------



## futurelight (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور بدون تعليق


----------



## shadow man (19 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك بصحتك والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## abufaisal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع*​


----------



## ahmed lila (19 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ahmed lila (20 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:
شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود الجميلة 
و أرجوا أن تستفيدوا من الموضوع
:80::80:
:55:​


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (28 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

عمر محمد ادم قال:


> thanks


 
السلام عليكم 
لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## محمد ريان2011 (28 أغسطس 2010)

الله يباركلك ياعم
الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

محمد ريان2011 قال:


> الله يباركلك ياعم
> الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكر


 
السلام عليكم 
لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كانت هناك مشكلة بروابط تحميل البرنامج أو كانت مخفية
أخبروني (اكتبوا اسم الرابط الذي تفضلون )


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

:83::83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83::83:​


----------



## صلاح محمد سالم (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج يا أخي وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاح محمد سالم قال:


> مشكور على البرنامج يا أخي وجزاك عنا كل خير



السلام عليكم 
:84:لا شكر على واجب:84:​


----------



## Abo Nada (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 سبتمبر 2010)

abo nada قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



شكراً على الرد​


----------



## شقوان4951 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

لم تظهر لي صفحة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## taca (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليك
شكرا للاخ عمر على البرنامج و هو رائع و سهل للمبتدئين
للاخ zamalkawi لمحاكاة الميكركنترولر لا يوجد افضل من PROUTEUS لكنه يحتاج لبعض التعلم
الرابط هنا http://www.4shared.com/file/BIPU5w1O/Proteus_77_SP2.htm


----------



## bassamh1977 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ... 

حبذا لو تم رفع الملف على موقع آخر ... لأن موقع megaupload محجوب بالسعودية

فيه موقع رابيدشير او هوتفايل اذا امكن


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## my heart will go o (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور تعبك اخي


----------



## بانيبال (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكــــــووووووور .


----------



## ادور (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## ميدو مان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك اخى الكريم فعلا برنامج رائع بارك اللة فيك


----------



## oahhal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



عمر خالد حامد قال:


> :56:السلام عليكم :56:
> 
> 
> البرنامج الذي تريده يتم تصميمه بالفاجيوال باسيك أو برامج أخرى
> ...





zamalkawi قال:


> هما سؤالان
> الأول:
> يالتأكيد هذا البرنامج وغيره من برامج محاكاة الإلكترونيات لديه قواعد بيانات للمكونات الإلكترونية. ومن خلال تحليل الدائرة يمكنه حساب مرور التيار ومستويات الجهد. كما أنه بالتأكيد لديه ال truth tables الخاصة بالمكونات الإلكترونية
> وبالتالي، فلو أنني وضعت مثلا بوابة AND في الدائرة، فسيستطيع البرنامج معرفة الداخل لها، وعن طريق الtruth table يحدد الخارج منها
> ...



أخي الكريم "zamalkawi" بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول يمكنك استخدام برنامج Proteus.
أما سؤالك الثاني فأعتقد أن برنامج Labview قد يساعدك كثيرأ


----------



## samo shta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed272 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

lo0o0ots of cheeeers​


----------



## ابوعمير2 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ عمر خالد حامد اشكرك على هذا البرنامج لكن فيه مشكله في التحميل حيث ان هذا الرابط


----------



## ابوعمير2 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_الاخ عمر خالد حامد اشكرك على هذا البرنامج _


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بانيبال قال:


> مشكــــــووووووور .


 


ادور قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لكم


 


ميدو مان قال:


> ربنا يباركلك اخى الكريم فعلا برنامج رائع بارك اللة فيك


 


oahhal قال:


> أخي الكريم "zamalkawi" بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول يمكنك استخدام برنامج proteus.
> أما سؤالك الثاني فأعتقد أن برنامج labview قد يساعدك كثيرأ


 


samo shta قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 



ahmed272 قال:


> lo0o0ots of cheeeers​


 


ابوعمير2 قال:


> الاخ عمر خالد حامد اشكرك على هذا البرنامج لكن فيه مشكله في التحميل حيث ان هذا الرابط


 


ابوعمير2 قال:


> _الاخ عمر خالد حامد اشكرك على هذا البرنامج _


 
شكراً لكم على الردود
و أرجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## marafa (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وتسلم ايدك


----------



## tl01001 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
لكن عندي سؤال اريد برنامج لمحاكات الدارات اي استطيع معرفة الجهد والتوتر وطبيعة الاشارات اذا امكنك وشكرا


----------



## sabah1967 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على البرنامج وانت قد قدمتة ما بوسعك وجهودك جزاك الله خيرا واتمنا لكا التوفيق في الافضل


----------



## mjay (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

marafa قال:


> شكرا لك وتسلم ايدك


 
شكراً لك​


----------



## الباتل1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة الله في مزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس حربي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الرائع اتمنى لك كل التوفيق وأسأل الله ان يجعلك من رموز وأعلام الأمة الإسلامية إن شاء الله .


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس حربي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الرائع اتمنى لك كل التوفيق وأسأل الله ان يجعلك من رموز وأعلام الأمة الإسلامية إن شاء الله .


 


الباتل1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعلة الله في مزان حسناتك



شكراً لكم جميعاً​


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## drwoo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## candleinzdark (25 سبتمبر 2010)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## هشام دكالي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله بخير


----------



## هشام دكالي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ymanba (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## علي عبد الستار (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي على هذا البرنامج 
ولكن لدي سوال
هل يوجد برامج محاكاة لدوائر الكهرباء الرئيسية مثل كرشوف وماكسويل وثفن ونورتن 
هل استطيع الحصول على مثل هذا البرنامج 
السلام عليكم


----------



## A7mEDO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالب سنة ثالثه هندسة الكترونية واتصالات... اشكرك على هذا البرنامج واعتقد انه بيساعدني في عمل المشروع


----------



## احمد عبد الحميد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

tl01001 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي
> لكن عندي سؤال اريد برنامج لمحاكات الدارات اي استطيع معرفة الجهد والتوتر وطبيعة الاشارات اذا امكنك وشكرا


 


sabah1967 قال:


> مشكور اخي على البرنامج وانت قد قدمتة ما بوسعك وجهودك جزاك الله خيرا واتمنا لكا التوفيق في الافضل


 


mjay قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


 
​


الباتل1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعلة الله في مزان حسناتك


 


المهندس حربي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الرائع اتمنى لك كل التوفيق وأسأل الله ان يجعلك من رموز وأعلام الأمة الإسلامية إن شاء الله .


 


محمود النوبى قال:


> *السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


 


drwoo قال:


> شكرا أخي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 


candleinzdark قال:


> * بارك الله فيك*


 


هشام دكالي قال:


> جزاك الله بخير


 


هشام دكالي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم


 


ymanba قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*


 


علي عبد الستار قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخي على هذا البرنامج
> ولكن لدي سوال
> هل يوجد برامج محاكاة لدوائر الكهرباء الرئيسية مثل كرشوف وماكسويل وثفن ونورتن
> ...


 


a7medo قال:


> انا طالب سنة ثالثه هندسة الكترونية واتصالات... اشكرك على هذا البرنامج واعتقد انه بيساعدني في عمل المشروع


 


احمد عبد الحميد قال:


> شكرا لك اخي



شكراً لكم و أرجوا ان يكون موضوعى مفيد​


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> thx 2 much my friend



لا شكر على واجب
​


----------



## عصام عابدي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجديmas (24 أكتوبر 2010)

كل البرامج الالكترونية اجمل من بعضها


----------



## louay (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

eng.saman قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا



شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

عصام عابدي قال:


> مشكور جزيل الشكر


 


مجديmas قال:


> كل البرامج الالكترونية اجمل من بعضها


 


louay قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لكم جميعاً و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## mstf_yassin (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يزيدك علما ويعطيك دوام العافية


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## raafatsaad (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج *


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mstf_yassin قال:


> ربنا يزيدك علما ويعطيك دوام العافية



شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

apu_basmala قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً



شكراً لك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

raafatsaad قال:


> *اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج *



شكراً لك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## حمد سوالمة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## عايد البدري (5 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج مفيد , جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

حمد سوالمة قال:


> شكرا كثيرا



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

عايد البدري قال:


> برنامج مفيد , جزاك الله خيراً



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## هاني الفقير (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله شكرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا لكن هل يوجد برنامج لدوائر الكنترول التى تحتوى على الريلى والكنتاكتور والفيوز وغيرها اى دائرة كاملة للكنترول مع دائرة الباور حيث يمكننى تخيل ما يحدث عند تشغيل الماكينات يارب تكون فهمت قصدى لانى مهندس ميكانيكا وبرنامج كهذا سيساعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااا. وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng naser (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاخ عمر خالد حامد اشكرك على هذا البرنامج لكن فيه مشكله في التحميل حيث ان هذا الرابط محجوب*


----------



## 3ami18 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## mofaknofl (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

هاني الفقير قال:


> الحمد لله شكرا



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

سامح صفى الدين قال:


> اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا لكن هل يوجد برنامج لدوائر الكنترول التى تحتوى على الريلى والكنتاكتور والفيوز وغيرها اى دائرة كاملة للكنترول مع دائرة الباور حيث يمكننى تخيل ما يحدث عند تشغيل الماكينات يارب تكون فهمت قصدى لانى مهندس ميكانيكا وبرنامج كهذا سيساعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااا. وشكرااااااااااااااااا



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق 
توجد برامج كثيرة جداً 
و لكن البرنامج الخاص بالميكانيكا من الممكن يكون اوتوكاد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

3ami18 قال:


> مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mofaknofl قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## رضوان19 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج جميل جدا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رضوان19 قال:


> برنامج جميل جدا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



شكراً لك 
و جعله الله في ميزانا حسناتك 
و كل عام و حضرتك بخير 
:14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## Belkhatir adda (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
على كل حال مشكور على هذا المجهود لكن هناك برامج افضل من هذا وتتمثل هذه البرامج في:
crocodile technology 606
multisim v11


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

Belkhatir adda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> على كل حال مشكور على هذا المجهود لكن هناك برامج افضل من هذا وتتمثل هذه البرامج في:
> crocodile technology 606
> multisim v11



لدي برنامج live wire افضل برنامج لمحاكاة الدوائر الإلكترونية و هو نسخة اصلية و عندما يتم رسم الدائرة الإلكترونية يتم اختيار convent to pcp وبعد ذلك يتم تحويلها لدائرة يمكن طبعها على بوردة ​


----------



## المهندسة دنيا 90 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Senior Manager (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك أخي الكريم جزيل الشكر

والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## Nashwa_m (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اناعوزة الاول مشار يع الكترونية ويا ريت تكون مشار يع كنترول ضروري الرجاء الرد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندسة دنيا 90 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

senior manager قال:


> أشكرك أخي الكريم جزيل الشكر
> 
> والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية



العفو 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

nashwa_m قال:


> اناعوزة الاول مشار يع الكترونية ويا ريت تكون مشار يع كنترول ضروري الرجاء الرد


الدوائر توجد في الملف بقائمة ستارت​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندسة دنيا 90 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 


senior manager قال:


> أشكرك أخي الكريم جزيل الشكر
> 
> والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية



شكراً لكم 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
شكراً لكم على المشاركة​


----------



## sherifadely (3 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج جيد.....جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

senior manager قال:


> أشكرك أخي الكريم جزيل الشكر
> 
> والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية



العفو 
شكراً على مشاركتك ​


----------



## mhmdmh (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفقكــــ
ويغفر لكــــــ
ويهدي بالكـــــ


----------



## wameedalfagr (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل مشكووووووووووووور اخى جزيت خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mhmdmh قال:


> الله يوفقكــــ
> ويغفر لكــــــ
> ويهدي بالكـــــ


شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون موضوعي مفيد
شكراً لك على مشاركتك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

wameedalfagr قال:


> جارى التحميل مشكووووووووووووور اخى جزيت خيرا



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان ينال البرنامج اعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك​


----------



## المحب للحسن (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا ..بارك الله فيك وفى أهل بيتك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب للحسن قال:


> مشكور جدا ..بارك الله فيك وفى أهل بيتك



شكراً لك
ارجوا أن يكون البرنامج مفيد 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك​


----------



## smart_etsh (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you for this program 
its too funny 
i will try all function in it 
thank you again


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

smart_etsh قال:


> thank you for this program
> its too funny
> i will try all function in it
> thank you again



شكراً لك
ارجوا أن يكون البرنامج مفيد 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

sherifadely قال:


> برنامج جيد.....جزاك اللة كل خير



شكراً لك على المشاركة 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## erad (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

erad قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لك 
أرجوا أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك​


----------



## شريف الاشهب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك ولكل من ساهم في نشر المواضيع العلمية المفيدة للجميع 
لا تحتكر العلم فأنه سيحاججك أمام الله غدا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شريف الاشهب قال:


> جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا



شكراً لك 
أرجوا أن ينال البرنامج اعجابك ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

byby قال:


> بارك الله لك ولكل من ساهم في نشر المواضيع العلمية المفيدة للجميع
> لا تحتكر العلم فأنه سيحاججك أمام الله غدا



شكراً لك 
أرجوا أن ينال البنامج إعجابك​


----------



## م/حوتا (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يديك العافيه اخوى 
وجزاك الله الف خير 
مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

م/حوتا قال:


> الله يديك العافيه اخوى
> وجزاك الله الف خير
> مشكور على البرنامج


شكراً لك 
ارجوا أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك​


----------



## THE APPLE (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

the apple قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


شكراً لك على مشاركتك 
أرجوا أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك​


----------



## م. يحي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saadabbassalhi (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا" لك أخ خالد, بالنسبة لمحاكاة المايكروكونترولر فيوجد برنامج رائع يسمى(Labview) يمكنك من تصميم دوائر منطقية بواسطتها يمكنك التحكم بالظواهر الفيزيائية للعالم الخارجي وكأنها حقيقية ويمكنك من محاكاة البرنامج الذي قمت بتصميمه


----------



## K.ALGMATY (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا اخى على هذا البرنامج..موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا للأخ عمر على هذا البرنامج . واني أاسف على بعض الاخوة الذين ينتقدون البرنامج كونه مبسط ز حجّة ان البرنامج لا يدعم الكثير من الخرائط والتطبيقات . وينسون ان العلم بالتعلم . اي اليوم نعمل على كذا برنامج وغدا نطمح للتعلم على برامج اكبر وذات تطور اكبر 
شكرا لك اخ عمر مرة ثانية


----------



## passm55 (3 يناير 2011)

شى كويس


----------



## هيثم عراق (6 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووور تقبل تحياتي


----------



## نديم هاشم (8 يناير 2011)

شكراااا جداااا جدااا يابشمهندس علي هذه البرامج القيمه
ونتماني لك دائما دوام التقدم
اخوك من مصر


----------



## محمود المليجى (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمود المليجى (9 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدشاهيين (9 يناير 2011)

الملف تالف على هذا الرابط يرجى إعادة تحميله


----------



## محمود المليجى (9 يناير 2011)

الملف تالف


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 يناير 2011)

محمود المليجى قال:


> الملف تالف



السلام عليكم 
سوف أرفع الملف فى أسرع وقت إن شاء الله 
إدعولى بالتوفيق 

أنا أعتذر بسبب الإمتحانات​


----------



## gnajar (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب:15:


----------



## Adamant (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور..على البرنامج الحلو


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 يناير 2011)

adamant قال:


> مشكور..على البرنامج الحلو


 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك​


----------



## tarek2004_7 (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود وجارى التحميل


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يناير 2011)

tarek2004_7 قال:


> شكرا على المجهود وجارى التحميل



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال إعجابك ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود 

أتمنى أن تعزروني أنا الآن في إمتحانات​


----------



## shadwo (20 يناير 2011)

ادهشتنا عافاك الله


----------



## shadwo (20 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله قلوبنا معك


----------



## الكترونيس (22 يناير 2011)

thank you so mush my brother baraka allh fik


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

shadwo قال:


> ادهشتنا عافاك الله


 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

shadwo قال:


> وفقك الله قلوبنا معك


 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

الكترونيس قال:


> thank you so mush my brother baraka allh fik


 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## علي هنداوي (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

علي هنداوي قال:


> شكرا



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
إذا كانت هناك مشكلة بالروابط أو أي شيء أرجوا إبلاغي فوراً​


----------



## احمد عبدالله قاضى (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم إخوان...احتاج الى دورة برمجة avr مستعجلة ارجووووكم رجاءاً خااص ...


----------



## t_gabr (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## عالم التقني (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي على البرنامج وشكرا لك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 فبراير 2011)

احمد عبدالله قاضى قال:


> السلام عليكم إخوان...احتاج الى دورة برمجة avr مستعجلة ارجووووكم رجاءاً خااص ...



تفضل 
هذاهوالرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94811.html​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 فبراير 2011)

t_gabr قال:


> شكرا على البرنامج الجميل



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:

​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 فبراير 2011)

راية الحماس قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي على البرنامج وشكرا لك



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:

​


----------



## المهندس عجيب (8 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج جميل وسهل 

ويمكن استخدامه للمبتدئين 

وحتى تكون الاستفادة أكبر لماذا لا يدرس مثل هذه البرامج في المدارس الثانويه بحيث يشرح المدرس للطلاب التجربه وهم عليهم تطبيقها حتى في بيوتهم :75 نظره لتحسين التعليم في الوطن العربي ) :75: .

وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمود المليجى (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكورا ياباشا


----------



## محمود المليجى (8 فبراير 2011)

ممكن اعرف ياباشاازاى اعرف طرق المكتفات والايسى والمقاومات


----------



## mohamed_318i (15 فبراير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## اسماء محمد كمال (15 فبراير 2011)

جــــــــــــــــــزاكـــــــــــــــم الـلـه كــــل خـيـر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

المهندس عجيب قال:


> البرنامج جميل وسهل ​
> 
> ويمكن استخدامه للمبتدئين ​
> وحتى تكون الاستفادة أكبر لماذا لا يدرس مثل هذه البرامج في المدارس الثانويه بحيث يشرح المدرس للطلاب التجربه وهم عليهم تطبيقها حتى في بيوتهم :75 نظره لتحسين التعليم في الوطن العربي ) :75: .​
> ...


نعم يمكن إستخدامه للمبتدئين 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

علاوي203 قال:


> يعطيك العافيه



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

محمود المليجى قال:


> مشكورا ياباشا



العفو 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

mohamed_318i قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssss



العفو 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

اسماء محمد كمال قال:


> جــــــــــــــــــزاكـــــــــــــــم الـلـه كــــل خـيـر



العفو

:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى على البرنامج الاكثر من رائع ,وبصراحه برنامج مفيد جدا
ونسال الله ان يزيدك علما....مع تحيات الزلاوى


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (16 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج اكثر من رائع,,بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمه,ونور طريقك
,,,,,,,,,,,,مع تحيات الزلاوى,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 فبراير 2011)

الجنرال الزلاوى قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى على البرنامج الاكثر من رائع ,وبصراحه برنامج مفيد جدا
> ونسال الله ان يزيدك علما....مع تحيات الزلاوى



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 فبراير 2011)

الجنرال الزلاوى قال:


> البرنامج اكثر من رائع,,بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمه,ونور طريقك
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,مع تحيات الزلاوى,,,,,,,,,,,,,



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## الديكى2010 (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وذادك من علمه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 فبراير 2011)

الديكى2010 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وذادك من علمه



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## pc_eng (10 مارس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مالك ناصيف (10 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية 
و شكراً كتييييييييير 
...


----------



## in1mt (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي جدا جدا 
انا طالبة اعمل في مشروع التخرج وكنت ابحث عن برنامج من هذا النوع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## AS AS (16 مارس 2011)

ربنا يفتح عليكم


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني جميعا شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## nabeel bekki (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا !! بس خليني اجربة


----------



## zoro010 (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sandrabandaly (3 أبريل 2011)

*مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع*​


----------



## mohamad.alani (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## norel (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.BEGOO (8 أبريل 2011)

:81:جزاك الله خير لكن اخوي 
الرابط محجوب


----------



## عماد البدر (9 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك اخي لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبدالصمد2 (9 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## الشريف علي حوامدة (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.omark-horshid (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## a_elbaset (14 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Alrandy (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليدأبو (20 أبريل 2011)

*مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع*


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (20 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير أخوي


----------



## مهندس الاتحادية (25 أبريل 2011)

سلمت يداك ووفقت لكل خير


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك وانشاء الله سيثبت الموضوع انشاء الله


----------



## ود ابكر (26 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز باش مهندس عمر خالد 
حياك الله ... فكرة البرنامج جيدة لكن رابط التحميل لا يعمل فأرجوا تحويله الي رابط اخر شغال 
ولك شكري


----------



## x-impacte (6 مايو 2011)

jamil jidan thanks


----------



## م/فرج سالم (8 مايو 2011)

موضوع شيق جدا موضوع الربط بس فعلا يريد متميز فى البرمجة


----------



## mahmoud awd (9 مايو 2011)

معلش لو الرابط في موقع اخر لانه الموقع مغلق في بلدي واحتاج البرنامج


----------



## مهندس نداء (10 مايو 2011)

اود المساعده في ارسال برنامج المايكروكونترولر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## hashem9800 (10 مايو 2011)

*مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع*


----------



## محمود12345 (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك يااخي


----------



## عقيل المالكي (12 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبووعد (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبووعد (13 مايو 2011)

أخي بارك الله فيك الرابط محجوب بالمملكة العربية السعوديه آمل منك وضع رابط أخر جعله الله في موازين أعمالك الصالحه


----------



## kemo_tweety (17 مايو 2011)

_الف الف مليو ن شكر ديما مبدع_


----------



## koteba89 (18 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايديك اخي الكريم
برنامج رائع بس انا بنصح باستخدام eagle او proteus فيه تصميم ثلاثي الابعاد
والمكتبة شاملة لكل الدارات والعناصر


----------



## عادل الريدي (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرآجذيلآ


----------



## milkforme (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك على البرنامج الرائع و اكثر الله من اموالك


----------



## yasser 2005 (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## عبدالباري الجبوري (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## بوعبد (21 يونيو 2011)

ماقصرت يابو الشباب الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صهيب تحسين (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## engineer_man (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور مجهودددددددددددددددددددددد راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## م.محمد السامرائي (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رسام2 (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على البرنامج


----------



## emad_foryou (2 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم لتنفع وتفيد وندعو لك بالمغفرة


----------



## مجنون شهد (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكور ياباشامهتدس


----------



## pasta (12 يوليو 2011)

شكراً برنامج جداً رائع


----------



## electric_engineer (12 يوليو 2011)

لمن استطيع التحميل ...الملف مفقود!


----------



## bowael (12 يوليو 2011)

الله يوفقك للخير 
والف على الجهد الذي تبذله
:31:​


----------



## saef91 (21 يوليو 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?nmzrwowtjye#1


----------



## saef91 (21 يوليو 2011)

موجود ع هذا الرابط http://www.mediafire.com/?nmzrwowtjye#1


----------



## محمود المليجى (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (22 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي عملك وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشرف نصوحى جميل (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا باشمهندس
الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك


----------



## القلب الماسي (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## يحيى قناوى (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## brand (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التنزيل


----------



## sharhabil (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## asd_999 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

THANXXxXX


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

العفو إخواني الكرام 
وشكراً جزيلاً لكم على ردودكم


----------



## malekalturk (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير والف شكر لك


----------



## free_hart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## mohamed badr reyad (8 نوفمبر 2011)

والله ربنا يرزقك بقدر الخير الذي تفعله لنا


----------



## الحوتid (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

malekalturk قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير والف شكر لك



:34:شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

free_hart قال:


> مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع



:34:شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed badr reyad قال:


> والله ربنا يرزقك بقدر الخير الذي تفعله لنا



آمين أخي الكريم


:34: وشكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الحوتid قال:


> يعطيك الف عافيه




:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: ​


----------



## AKRAM99UK (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور عل البرنامج جميل ومفيد في ميزان أعمالك إن شاء الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 نوفمبر 2011)

akram99uk قال:


> مشكور عل البرنامج جميل ومفيد في ميزان أعمالك إن شاء الله



:34: جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84:​


----------



## فرانكشتاين (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## msh101 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع واعتقد ان هذا سيفيد المهندسين في الكليت كثيرا ليكملو بعض من الجانب العملي


----------



## samy33 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناطق العراقي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فبك اخ عمر , حشرك الله مع سيدنا عمر في الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## kardalan (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكـــــــــــــ الله خيـــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## the135a (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## Baraa Esam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا البرنامج تم التحميل 
لكن ان صادفتني بعض الأسئلة على هذا البرنامج فسوف اسئل؟؟؟؟؟
اتمنى ان لا يزعجك ذلك ^_^
دمت تألقاً ^_^


----------



## سهيل نج (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asd_babl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كلمات الشكر لا تستوفي حقك ولكن شكراااااااااا كل ما املك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير إخواني الكرام 
وآسف على تأخري بالرد 

بالنسبة للاخ : *Baraa Esam* 
لا بالعكس اي لن يزعجني أبداً
فكلنا نستفيد


----------



## هبة الجرادي (21 أبريل 2012)

جوزيتم خير الجزاء جميعا وخير الناس انفعهم للناس 
إلا ان صفحة التحميل لاتفتح


----------



## هبة الجرادي (21 أبريل 2012)

أخ عمر تشكر على المجهود ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
تصفحت جميع الصفحات ال26 ولم اجد غير الرابط الاول في الصفحة 1 وهو لا يعمل
ولا ندري الاخوة الذين أشادوا بالبرنامج من اي رابط حملوه ؟
نرجوا -لو تكرمت- موافاتنا بالرابط الصحيح ...


----------



## Qaws (23 أبريل 2012)

يسلموااااااا بس الرابط هاد محجوب لو سمحت ممكن رابط اخر مشان نئدر نحمل البرنامج ومشكوووووووووووووووور كتير ياغالي


----------



## هبة الجرادي (23 أبريل 2012)

يا أخانا واستاذنا عمر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للمرة الثالثة وعذرا للازعاج ، نرجوا إن كان هناك رابط آخر صحيح لتحميل البرنامج أن توافينا به ..


----------



## saaddd (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمرزغلول (24 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك على هذا البرنامج
اشكرك على هذا البرنامج
اشكرك على هذا البرنامج​


----------



## chaayoucef (24 أبريل 2012)

rabet la ya3mel


----------



## jalmodk (24 أبريل 2012)

أخي بارك الله فيك و شكرا على البرنامج و هو فعلا مفيد خصوصا للطلاب المبتدأين و كذلك لمن يعد دورات تعليمية لأطفال
و على فكرة حتى برنامج workbench ليس قوي كما يعتقد البعض بل ربما يكون بنفس قوة برنامج ايديسون
و على كل حال أضخم برنمج رأيته هو البروتيوس ضخم و شاملو متكامل بالفعل بالنسبة لمن يعمل في مجال الإلكتروينات الرقمية فأفضل CircuitMaker
و في مجال الدرات المطبوعة البسيطة طبعا أفضل Eagle


----------



## هبة الجرادي (25 أبريل 2012)

Baraa Esam قال:


> شكرا اخي على هذا البرنامج تم التحميل
> لكن ان صادفتني بعض الأسئلة على هذا البرنامج فسوف اسئل؟؟؟؟؟
> اتمنى ان لا يزعجك ذلك ^_^
> دمت تألقاً ^_^


*دمتم جميعا تألقا في العطاء .
اخ براء .. من اي رابط حملت البرنامج ؟؟
ارجو من اي أخ يعرفه يدلنا عليه ... جوزيتم خيرا ..*


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (25 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedioca (1 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ولكن اللينك ده على موقع مغلق من فترة

يا ريت انك تغير لينك التحميل مرة تانية وشكرا


----------



## sred (1 مايو 2012)

*مشكورعلى هذا الجهد الرائع*​​

​
​


----------



## a_elbaset (1 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررييييييييييييييييييييييينننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## kingstone100321 (2 مايو 2012)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## ابوصلاح الفاضلي (19 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed.202025 (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MR MOhamed memo (23 مايو 2012)

*
السلام عليكم اخوانى اتشرف بالاشتراك معكم والله يوفق الجميع لرضاه
لكن الرابط لا يعمل اخوانى

*


----------



## mr.salimali (24 مايو 2012)

*اشكرك جدا جدا جدا *


----------



## mr.salimali (24 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## sami az (1 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم*
مشكور وبارك الله بالجهود وجعله الله في ميزان اهمالك


*موضوعي اليوم هو:*


*افضل برنامج للإلكترونيات ! بيجرب الدوائر كإنك في معمل*​


*EDISON4*​


*أولاً فوائد البرنامج :*​


*1. **بيجرب الدوائر كإنك في معمل*


*2. **برنامج تعليمي للمبتد ئين*


*3. **انت بتحدد مكونات الدائرة و هو بيرسمها بالصفحة اليمنى كما بالشكل *


*




*


*4. *اذا حدث ماس كهربي يشغل انذار


معاه دوائرمتكاملة كتييييييييييييييييييييييييرة يتم فتح قاتمة Start ثم EDISON4​


و فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه فوائد كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة 


مساحته 6.61 MB​


لتحميل البرنامج اضغط على الرابط التالي 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=72XLD0PP


أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع تقييماً أو ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه "




اي استفسار سأرد عليه ان شاء الله ​[/QUOTE]


----------



## الكوبرى (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## الكوبرى (6 مارس 2013)

برنامج جيد


----------



## الكوبرى (6 مارس 2013)

انصح بتحميله


----------



## الكوبرى (6 مارس 2013)

برنامج مثالي


----------



## m3_dolphen (19 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضيعاوي (21 مارس 2013)

ارجوك اخي تزودني برابط اخر للبرنامج محتاجه ضروري الله يخليك الرابط القديم لا يعمل


----------



## hema777777 (28 مارس 2013)

مافى اجمل من كدا برامج


----------



## f99003 (18 مايو 2013)

_*شكرا لك في ميزان حسناتك 
*_


----------



## Ahmed Waheed (22 مايو 2013)

وهل نسيتم برنامج بروتس Proteus ، أظن إنه أقوى برنامج فى المحاكاه.


----------



## talalkassem (3 يونيو 2013)

thanksssssssss


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ibr_alrawi (23 يونيو 2013)

الرابك لايعمل


----------



## محمد الياباني (2 يوليو 2013)

شكل البرنامج حلو . .انا جربت Icercuit كان جدا رائع


----------



## احمد الاردني 25 (2 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المرجووووج (4 يوليو 2013)

ممكن رابط غير ميقاابلودر


----------



## globo.logo (5 يوليو 2013)

merci beaucoup pour le bon participation 
continue


----------



## mouce (6 يوليو 2013)

zamalkawi قال:


> لي سؤال، ربما يكون خارج عن الموضوع بعض الشيئ
> وهو هل يمكن دمج محاكي المايكروكنترولر مع مثل هذه البرامج، بحيث يتم وضع المايكروكنترولر في الدائرة، ويقوم برنامج محاكاة المايكروكنترولر بتنفيذ برنامج المايكروكنترولر، وإعطاء النتائج لبرنامج محاكاة الدائرة الإلكترونية، لتتعامل مع المايكروكنترولر كأنه قطعة إلكترونية عادية؟
> لا أعرف إن كان سؤالي واضحا، لو السؤال غير واضح ربما أستطيع صياغته مرة أخرى
> 
> ...


ممكن ذلك في الاصدار ال10 و 11 من multisim


----------



## mkalash (13 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررر جدااااااا


----------



## جمال النفيلي (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*برنامج محاكاه*

برنامج رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ALEEXO (9 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------

